# more treasures



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zelenka: Missa Omnium Sanctorum, ZWV 21*

*Festival Oude Muziek 25 augustus 2012, Domkerk Utrecht
Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679--1745)
Missa Omnium Sanctorum ZWV 21
Kyrie
Gloria
Credo
Sanctus
Agnus Dei

COLLEGIUM 1704*

Beautiful! Not at least the concert hall


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ravel: Shéhérazade*

*Drei Gedichte für Singstimme und Orchester ∙ 
I. Asie (Asien) ∙
II. La flûte enchantée (Die Zauberflöte) ∙
III. L'indifférent (Der Gleichgültige) ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Christiane Karg, Sopran ∙
Stanisław Skrowaczewski, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 6. September 2013 ∙*

Lovely work, and fraulein Karg really makes it a pleasure to listen to.. And she has a nice golden dress!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*THE LARK ASCENDING (performed as originally heard)Vaughan Williams*

*The full performance of 'The Lark Ascending' as it was originally heard, for violin and piano, and staged at Shirehampton Public Hall near Bristol where the piece was performed for the very first time in December 1920 - from the BBC4 documentary THE LARK ASCENDING (first shown 13/01/12) presented by Dame Diana Rigg*

I think she playes very well to be only 15.
The piece is lovely slow-going, and romantic. In fact the first time I hear it, in this or other versions


----------

